# Holy Slot Car Set, Batman!!!



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

Just surfin' around and ran across this write up. I wonder what that Penguin car will look like?

http://tomztoyz.blogspot.com/2010/05/new-1966-batman-tv-show-batmobile-slot.html


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The most cost-efficient car for AW to do would be the stolen batmobile with the brollies.


----------



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

I just want the batmobile


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I thought I read somewhere that both cars are gonna be on 4-gear chassis and the penguin car is an old Cadillac hearse.

--rick


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I thought I read somewhere that both cars are gonna be on 4-gear chassis and the penguin car is an old Cadillac hearse.
> 
> --rick



Autoworld's presentation at the '09 Autofest we saw pictures of the Batmobile and the Batmobile stolen by Penguin on the 4 gear chassis. 

Saw the Echto 1 also on the 4 gear chassis.

Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

here we go... be sure to click "View Larger Picture" and check out the cars on the box art. it actually says "Joker's Goon Car" if you look close.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYPX7&P=Y

--rick


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*This is what was disclosed last August @ Autofest*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=263015


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Looks like my cynical guess was right on the money! Things change of course...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What's interesting is AW had a body they could have used for the Joker's Goon car, the Dukes of Hazzard Dodge/Plymouth Roscoe's cruiser. I remember as a kid, AMT or MPC produced a 1/25 model of the Jokers Goon car/Police car 2 in one kit and based on the Dodge/Plymouth platform.  rr


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

With a little bit of trimming that would make a nice Blues mobile. 
I'd say i'd go for a Blues Brothers set.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Great set! This reminds me of a set that would have come out in the 1960s! Will get one!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

foxkilo said:


> With a little bit of trimming that would make a nice Blues mobile.
> I'd say i'd go for a Blues Brothers set.


Or the Deathmobile.

Need an Animal House set too.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, Deathmobile, ToGa,Toga.....
Or what about a James Bond Goldfinger Set? DB5 and Merc S class
Or a really nice American Graffity one, I'dlove Millner's yellow rod.

And what about Man from Uncle Set.

Okay, I confess I've let my fantasy of the leash. Have to stop and get it back in line.

Aloaha from a tropical hot Frankfurt.

Mario


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Batman*











*Batman visited the raceway, he prefers the bat-car like in
this pic. You can attach a light bulb in the back. When you
touch off the throttle, the bulb looks like a flame when she's
on the move..... *

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------

